# 2015 S3 Lease rates



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

Am looking into* leasing a 2015 S3 *and would like to find out what financing numbers I should expect from the dealer... can others please share their information regarding the following:

What is the current residual % that I can expect to see for 15K @ 36 months? What should be the corresponding *lease interest factor* for 15K @ 36 months *with top tier credit*?
What is the current residual % that I can expect to see for 15K @ 48 Months? What should be the corresponding *lease interest factor* for 15K @ 48 months *with top tier credit*?

Does Audi have any current lease incentives during the month of May that I should be aware of, and what other add-ons to leases have others been successful in getting from dealers...??

Any help regarding this information will be very much appreciated.

Thanx.


----------



## kendrickhphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

http://forums.edmunds.com/discussion/20236/audi/s3/2015-audi-s3-lease-question/p5

That is going to be your best place to ask for current lease rates. I don't know where you are but in the U.S. the lease rates aren't subsidized by Audi for longer than 42 months. Lease rates for a Prestige @ 15k/36 months are already pretty terrible and the S3 in general isn't leasing very well. 

I know that for 15k/36 months on a Prestige it has been hovering right above and below the 50% mark. That means on a 72 month loan you'd pay exactly the same payment or probably less as you can usually get a lower interest rate via financing over leasing.

I typically wouldn't recommend a 72 month note but I also wouldn't recommend a 36 month lease paying 50% either. I would look into a 60 month loan as the interest rate usually goes up when moving past 60 months and you might be very close in payments to the 72 month and the 36 month lease.


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

kendrickhphoto said:


> http://forums.edmunds.com/discussion/20236/audi/s3/2015-audi-s3-lease-question/p5
> 
> That is going to be your best place to ask for current lease rates. I don't know where you are but in the U.S. the lease rates aren't subsidized by Audi for longer than 42 months. Lease rates for a Prestige @ 15k/36 months are already pretty terrible and the S3 in general isn't leasing very well.
> 
> ...


I'm also in Texas... and for leasing I was quoted 53% for 36 months @ 15k miles with a 4.7% interest rate (.00196)... Problem is that I am concerned more about the cost of ownership after the warranty expires and am looking to end a lease after 4ish years rather than keep the vehicle 5 to 8ish years.


----------



## kendrickhphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

vasgolfr said:


> I'm also in Texas... and for leasing I was quoted 53% for 36 months @ 15k miles with a 4.7% interest rate (.00196)... Problem is that I am concerned more about the cost of ownership after the warranty expires and am looking to end a lease after 4ish years rather than keep the vehicle 5 to 8ish years.


They're marking that MF up pretty high, I would definitely try to get that knocked down if you're serious about leasing. 

I honestly wouldn't be that concerned about cost of ownership out of warranty to throw my money away on a 48 month lease. First of all a 48 month lease is going to cost you way more than buying the vehicle, you're going to be paying a lot more in interest and the residual is terrible. I've seen under 30% for 12k/48 month leases on some Audi models. Plus if you're driving 15k miles a year you'll be out of the factory warranty in 39 months and be leasing a car that is out of warranty for 9 months which is much worse considering how much more you're going to be paying.

In Texas you pay the full sales tax of the vehicle as well, not just tax on the lease payment like other states so that's another factor for not leasing. Unless you're leasing it and can write it off through a business or something like that high mileage leases don't make a lot of sense.

Take a highly optioned P+ S3 right now and say after negotiations you come to a Cap Cost of $46500 and lets go without a trade to make it cleaner. 

Cap Cost - $46,500
Tax (.0625) - $2,906.25
Total - $49,406.25
Residual (.53) - $26,185.31
MF - .00196

Monthly -
Depreciation Fee - $645.03
Finance Fee - $148.16

Total Month Payment = $793.19


At PenFed you can get a new auto loan for 60 months at 2.24% right now and with enough negotiating you can probably get Audi to match that rate. Doing the same numbers as before on a 60 month loan @ 2.24% you get a monthly payment of $841.88. That's only a $48.69/month increase and you would own it out right in another 2 years. If bought the car from Audi after the lease was up and did a 2 year note on it, without any factored in interest your payment would go up to $1,091.05. If you bought the car and did a 3 year note on it after that it would go down to $727.37 but at that point you might as well have just taken a 6 year note from the beginning and your payments would have been $705/month at the current 2.74% interest rate on a 72 month loan.

Either way if you lease it and turn it in then you're back at square one with nothing going into the next car. If you sell it at any point you'd be at the mercy of the market the same as if you purchased the car for 5 years and sold it after 3. You'd be paying a lot less on interest though and would probably come out ahead even with not putting anything down on a 60 month note.


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

kendrickhphoto said:


> They're marking that MF up pretty high, I would definitely try to get that knocked down if you're serious about leasing.
> 
> I honestly wouldn't be that concerned about cost of ownership out of warranty to throw my money away on a 48 month lease. First of all a 48 month lease is going to cost you way more than buying the vehicle, you're going to be paying a lot more in interest and the residual is terrible. I've seen under 30% for 12k/48 month leases on some Audi models. Plus if you're driving 15k miles a year you'll be out of the factory warranty in 39 months and be leasing a car that is out of warranty for 9 months which is much worse considering how much more you're going to be paying.
> 
> ...



I do have options... for the *tax included* price of the car, which will be about 45K, I can do a loan for up to 66 months @ 1.74 %, and depending on what I want to put as a downpayment on the car, the total interest over the life of the loan should be between $1500 and $2,000... not too bad at all.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

vasgolfr said:


> I'm also in Texas... and for leasing I was quoted 53% for 36 months @ 15k miles with a 4.7% interest rate (.00196)... Problem is that I am concerned more about the cost of ownership after the warranty expires and am looking to end a lease after 4ish years rather than keep the vehicle 5 to 8ish years.


That MF is high. Ask them what the buy rate is, lol. Also, ask for the rate sheet that shows the buy rate so you can verify. It's an internal document but if you insist they'll show it to you otherwise you walk. Keep in mind they'll use your credit as leverage to give you crap rate as well. So don't let them pull credit until they give you a deal that is worthy of tier 1 and then let them pull your credit, etc. Also, squeeze more off that MSRP...if you get a loaded one at 49K you can probably get 6%~ max off the msrp if you negotiate well. Last thing...go back to make the deal at the last day of the month. WHY OH why people don't listen to this simple advice I never understand... Good luck! :beer:

Oh and yeah leases are great versus financing especially for cars like these that are so expensive to maintain after the 4 year basic and powertrain warranty expires.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

1.74% on 66 is a great rate if you can get it. Id take that negotiate the 6% off MSRP and be happy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

Xanlith said:


> 1.74% on 66 is a great rate if you can get it. Id take that negotiate the 6% off MSRP and be happy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got more than 6% off MSRP, however, it looks like they have tried to add some fees to the deal... Shouldn't I only be required to pay for the car plus TT&L? What's a "dealer services" fee? And why have they added a "vehicle inventory tax" and a "dealer doc fee"???

Thoughts?

Thanx.


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Lol dealer service fee?!? Vehicle inventory tax?!? Ummmm...yeah. Did you drive off the lot with the car?


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

scope213 said:


> Lol dealer service fee?!? Vehicle inventory tax?!? Ummmm...yeah. Did you drive off the lot with the car?


Got the fees removed and I should be picking up the car soon (this week probably)... :thumbup:


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

Nice! Still keep an eye on that cap cost the day you sign docs. :thumbup: 

You've gotten this far why not go further: 

Not sure what kind of deal you're getting on your S3 but if they're willing to give you 6% off the bat there must be a bit more room and since you have the dealer's ballz in your hands at the moment you can push for even more. Unless there is a shortage of S3's in your area (you can quickly google all the Audi dealers 50 square miles and check inventory on their website) you can probably squeeze more off your S3's MSRP. If you want a specific trim and options simple strategy is keep holding off...tell them "I'm having second thoughts, let me get back to you", "the Mrs. is giving me a hardtime getting a fancy new car", "the C300 4matic is so much cheaper", etc. Initially they're going to make you feel that you will lose out on the S3 because someone else will swipe it away from you, lol. Highly unlikely. From then and until end of the month the sales guy will keep calling you or emailing you and eventually even start making the deal more enticing by lowering the price of the car even further. You have plenty of time from now until end of this month for all of this to happen. Up to you if you want to get the best deal. Otherwise, skip the mind games and just go get the car when it arrives but remember this you're probably not getting the best deal possible since the dealer thinks you're emotionally ramped up and wanting the car badly, etc. :wave:


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

scope213 said:


> Nice! Still keep an eye on that cap cost the day you sign docs. :thumbup:
> 
> You've gotten this far why not go further:
> 
> Not sure what kind of deal you're getting on your S3 but if they're willing to give you 6% off the bat there must be a bit more room and since you have the dealer's ballz in your hands at the moment you can push for even more. Unless there is a shortage of S3's in your area (you can quickly google all the Audi dealers 50 square miles and check inventory on their website) you can probably squeeze more off your S3's MSRP. If you want a specific trim and options simple strategy is keep holding off...tell them "I'm having second thoughts, let me get back to you", "the Mrs. is giving me a hardtime getting a fancy new car", "the C300 4matic is so much cheaper", etc. Initially they're going to make you feel that you will lose out on the S3 because someone else will swipe it away from you, lol. Highly unlikely. From then and until end of the month the sales guy will keep calling you or emailing you and eventually even start making the deal more enticing by lowering the price of the car even further. You have plenty of time from now until end of this month for all of this to happen. Up to you if you want to get the best deal. Otherwise, skip the mind games and just go get the car when it arrives but remember this you're probably not getting the best deal possible since the dealer thinks you're emotionally ramped up and wanting the car badly, etc. :wave:



Thank you for the commentary... I got more than 6% off MSRP, and will be paying for just the car plus TT&L. And although I still might consider leasing, I have secured financing @ 1.74% for up to 66 months. I am not and will never be emotionally attached to an inanimate object...


----------



## scope213 (Feb 19, 2015)

vasgolfr said:


> Thank you for the commentary... I got more than 6% off MSRP, and will be paying for just the car plus TT&L. And although I still might consider leasing, I have secured financing @ 1.74% for up to 66 months. I am not and will never be emotionally attached to an inanimate object...


:thumbup:


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

Just leased mine three weeks ago..


Mythos Black
Convenience package
MMI
Driver Assistance
Active lane assist
Performance package
B&O


$4000 trade allowance 
$3000 off sticker price (loyalty and incentives - $49,900)
Money factor - .00086
10k miles/year 36 months
Monthly payment - $400


----------



## vasgolfr (Jul 23, 2014)

DanGreco said:


> Just leased mine three weeks ago..
> 
> 
> Mythos Black
> ...



The very good money factor and the whopping trade allowance significantly reduced your monthly payment.

With my car's MSRP of about 48K, and a tax included "drive out" price of about $44,300, I decided to purchase with a downpayment of about 25% and was able to get 1.5% financing and payed down the financed amount so that I will only end up paying about $1,350 in interest over a 5 year period. not too bad for a car that costs almost 50K.

The car seems to be well built and drives great, I am very happy with my white S3... I added ceramic 30% window tint which should keep almost all of the sun's IR heat out. I only hope the car continues to be a pleasure to drive five years from now and beyond. I have no experience with Audi cars, and since they are well built, and if I have the car serviced as recommended, I expect this car to last a long time... We'll see.


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

DanGreco said:


> Just leased mine three weeks ago..
> 
> 
> Mythos Black
> ...


Not sure if the numbers make sense here because it would look like you would need almost $32k residual to hit $400 a month. Either you got a smoking deal or we are missing some information. Congrats and welcome!


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

s3saloon said:


> Not sure if the numbers make sense here because it would look like you would need almost $32k residual to hit $400 a month. Either you got a smoking deal or we are missing some information. Congrats and welcome!


Residual is $28,xxx. I forgot the exact number. I put down more than what I would've liked to, but I leased it it at the end of the month and the dealer I went to has a reputation of giving into what the customer wants. I wanted a base model S3 and ended up with this . If I can give any advice, it would be to always wait until the end of the month for a better deal. I also have to give all the credit to my brother which did all the negotiating.


----------



## s3saloon (Apr 10, 2015)

DanGreco said:


> Residual is $28,xxx. I forgot the exact number. I put down more than what I would've liked to, but I leased it it at the end of the month and the dealer I went to has a reputation of giving into what the customer wants. I wanted a base model S3 and ended up with this . If I can give any advice, it would be to always wait until the end of the month for a better deal. I also have to give all the credit to my brother which did all the negotiating.


Tell him good work! More money for mods now...


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

DanGreco said:


> Residual is $28,xxx. I forgot the exact number. I put down more than what I would've liked to, but I leased it it at the end of the month and the dealer I went to has a reputation of giving into what the customer wants...


Being from the NJ side of Phila, I'd love to know what dealer gives into their customers...


----------



## DanGreco (Mar 23, 2006)

davewg said:


> Being from the NJ side of Phila, I'd love to know what dealer gives into their customers...


Cherry Hill


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Good to know. Closest to me...


----------



## biosphere (May 8, 2015)

S3, MSRP $45.9K. 42 mo/10k @ 577/mo. Nothing down, all taxes tags etc rolled in. How did I do?


----------

